# Gawith&Hoggarth Broken Scotch Cake



## Mad Hatter (Apr 8, 2007)

Flue-cured and sun-cured VAs. Nothing dark here, consistently medium to light brown. Well broken flake. Moist and easy enough to work with. Lights easily but needs occasional warm-ups with little to no tongue bite. The defining characteristic is the floral Lakeland taste which begins the smoke unchallenged for dominance, but it softens as you burn further into the bowl, soon to be accompanied by the mellow flavor of soft, mildly sweet VAs. I never at any point considered the flavor to be bold and found myself reaching to see what the true flavor underneath the floral accents was. IMO it does benefit from some dry time which allows the perfume to evaporate a bit. In the nic department its not too bad, somewhere, maybe, typically medium. If the floral essence doesn't turn you off, its a good relaxing lazy day or all day smoke for someone who likes a softer, more subtle tobacco

How's that Evan?


----------



## DAFU (Dec 14, 2004)

Nice review! I don't care so much for heavily flavored Orientals or really rich and sweet Virginias. Sounds like BSC may be a happy medium.............p


----------



## JAK (Oct 10, 2007)

Good review! I haven't tried a lakeland yet, but lately I have been wanting to pick one up.


----------



## EvanS (Dec 29, 2006)

Beautiful Joe!!
Thanks for another great review. I'll be interested to hear what you think if you dry it a bit more. Sounds like maybe it could be a little more lively with some additional moisture and essence gone.


----------



## Mad Hatter (Apr 8, 2007)

EvanS said:


> Beautiful Joe!!
> Thanks for another great review. I'll be interested to hear what you think if you dry it a bit more. Sounds like maybe it could be a little more lively with some additional moisture and essence gone.


I dried (or aired, rather) a pinch of this for two days. Everything about it seemed to intensify in equal proportions, including the floral scent, but in the end still wasn't even close to a *bold* flavor. Two bowls ghosted a relatively new pipe for several smokes afterwards. This stuff is not for me.


----------



## EvanS (Dec 29, 2006)

I tried you sample of this today Joe and it seems that some of our tastes are WAAAY different. I get the Lakeland scent and flavor at first but it is very mild. Really just enough for me to say "ahhh, Gawith", and then it's gone.

Then I was left with a mild, easy burning, smooth flavored VA that was a joy to sit and puff away. Nice cool smoke with light, airy flavors. personally I could see this being a great VA starter for someone that wanted to see if they liked VA without the risk of getting bit. Very nice, but I don't see anything distinguishing, for me, that would let this take a place in my rotation.


----------



## EvanS (Dec 29, 2006)

EvanS said:


> I tried you sample of this today Joe and it seems that some of our tastes are WAAAY different. I get the Lakeland scent and flavor at first but it is very mild. Really just enough for me to say "ahhh, Gawith", and then it's gone.
> 
> Then I was left with a mild, easy burning, smooth flavored VA that was a joy to sit and puff away. Nice cool smoke with light, airy flavors. personally I could see this being a great VA starter for someone that wanted to see if they liked VA without the risk of getting bit. Very nice, but I don't see anything distinguishing, for me, that would let this take a place in my rotation.


I finished up the sample yesterday and maybe, just maybe I am digging this tobac. I would rank the nic up to a shy medium in strength and it is STILL a great, easy, cool smoke for me. But as I had another couple bowls I find that this may VERY well be the equivalent of MacBaren's Mixture #1 without the napalm. I may very well get more of this as I really can't remember the last time I got lost in a bowl. Not that it was SO flavorful or SO outstanding...but it was obvously quite relaxing and easy. Made me wish I had more....


----------



## jgros001 (Jun 14, 2005)

I just smoked my first bowl of this today and have a couple of notes. I can see where the floral taste is coming from.....I got the hint of what I think rose petals would taste like, kinda of the taste you know based on the smell. I get almost a sambuca smell from the tin but that doesn't come across in the smoke. I like this and agree with the above statement that this is a relaxing smoke. I found this to be a complex smoke with the sweetness and floral tastes coming through the most but there is more to this maybe a tea like flavor as well....looking forward to smoking more of this blend.


----------



## IHT (Dec 27, 2003)

jgros001 said:


> I got the hint of what I think *rose petals* would taste like, kinda of the taste you know based on the smell. I get almost a *sambuca* smell from the tin but that doesn't come across in the smoke.




no hippies allowed, dude. :ss

teasing. this is good chit, although i just don't know A) what sambuca is; B) if i'd like to smoke rose petals.


----------



## jgros001 (Jun 14, 2005)

IHT said:


> no hippies allowed, dude. :ss
> 
> teasing. this is good chit, although i just don't know A) what sambuca is; B) if i'd like to smoke rose petals.


a) sambuca is an italian liquor with an anise flavor (kind of like black licorice)....get to the liquor store and buy a bottle.....you are too old not to have tried sambuca.

b) think Cuban La Gloria but really pronounced floral flavor


----------



## IHT (Dec 27, 2003)

sambuca... i'll have to try some.


----------



## Nutiket_32 (Oct 26, 2006)

jgros001 said:


> a) sambuca is an italian liquor with an anise flavor (kind of like black licorice)


Is it similar to jager then (which I believe is based on licorice taste)?


----------



## jgros001 (Jun 14, 2005)

Nutiket_32 said:


> Is it similar to jager then (which I believe is based on licorice taste)?


In the broadest sense yes....but they are worlds apart. Sambuca is much better, smoother and the flavor is more anise than licorice.


----------



## Mad Hatter (Apr 8, 2007)

jgros001 said:


> I just smoked my first bowl of this today and have a couple of notes. I can see where the floral taste is coming from.....I got the hint of what I think rose petals would taste like, kinda of the taste you know based on the smell. I get almost a sambuca smell from the tin but that doesn't come across in the smoke. I like this and agree with the above statement that this is a relaxing smoke. I found this to be a complex smoke with the sweetness and floral tastes coming through the most but there is more to this maybe a tea like flavor as well....looking forward to smoking more of this blend.


Awesome comment J. Word has it that there are strict regulations in the UK on what can be used for topping in tobacco blends and supposedly all toppings have to be natural. Anyone into these floral scented tobaccos probably already knows they are topped with rose petals, jasmine, licorice etc. Just an FYI if you guys hadn't already read that somewhere.

I've never tried sambuca but it holds a legendary status with the european friends I've had........


----------

